# Feeding my bottom feeders (video ADF, Cory, Shrimp)



## freemike (Feb 3, 2012)

Feeding time Cory, ADF, and Shrimp. - YouTube


Video of ADF, Shrimp, and Cory partaking in bottom feeding. The frogs have their last night in the 10 gallon tank when they get moved to the 5 gallon frog only tank. The betta in the tank with them has been mostly ignoring them as long as they don't touch his log (his feeding area) and stay on the bottom. He'll let them up for air when needed but will give them a look. The log he will charge at them and chase them out flaring, but hasn't went to bite. The shrimp was the only thing that was brave enough to try that though lol.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Very cute!  What kind of cories are they?
EDIT: They are axelrod's.  I forgot what they looked like. xD


----------

